# Network Configuration.  I can't get online with Gentoo!

## ChaosCommand

Install=Success, but now, what do i do, X, lynx, Xfree, I need more help (asap)

But now, I am at a root screen, with nothing to do.

How do I get X up?  I don't care what window manager it is, as long as i get a graphical interface!

Where did lynx go?  I have to boot from the cd to get here.

What else do I need, if you all can give me some detailed info on what you are supposed to do once you get the install completed, it would be great!

BTW, I tried emerge gnome, emerge lynx, both servers are down.Last edited by ChaosCommand on Fri Apr 11, 2003 6:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ctford0

Can you ping anything like the gentoo website?  

```

ctford0@desktop ctford0 $ ping www.gentoo.org

PING www.gentoo.org (128.193.0.10): 56 octets data

64 octets from 128.193.0.10: icmp_seq=0 ttl=42 time=110.1 ms

64 octets from 128.193.0.10: icmp_seq=1 ttl=42 time=115.4 ms

64 octets from 128.193.0.10: icmp_seq=2 ttl=42 time=130.1 ms

64 octets from 128.193.0.10: icmp_seq=3 ttl=42 time=113.9 ms

--- www.gentoo.org ping statistics ---

4 packets transmitted, 4 packets received, 0% packet loss

round-trip min/avg/max = 110.1/117.3/130.1 ms

```

if not then something is wrong with your net setup.  This is what I'm thinking since you could not emerge anything....

Chris

----------

## Seoushi

if you haven't looked at this article it will tell you everything you need to know to get x working http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/desktop.xml. and about the servers not being up it could be that your network configuration isn't setup right. Are you sure your connected to the internet?

----------

## ChaosCommand

I just thought of it being that I couldn't connect about 10 minutes ago.  It is indeed.

The problem is, is that I don't know any of my network settings, I don't even know my IP lol.  I can't e-mail my cable internet support, (lynx problems)

So... is there a way to get it to autodetect everything?  Please tell me there is.  I mean since it does it for me on the cd, it can't be that hard?? Can it?

----------

## ChaosCommand

BTW, can anyone tell me how to navigate up and down the the CLI, I can't scroll up.

And please help me with the networking bit.

----------

## bsolar

 *ChaosCommand wrote:*   

> BTW, can anyone tell me how to navigate up and down the the CLI, I can't scroll up.

 

[SHIFT]+direction (also pageup-down) but you can't scroll indefinitely. Alternatively you can redirect the output to 'less' or 'more' or a file.

 *ChaosCommand wrote:*   

> And please help me with the networking bit.

 

Can you explain what settings you have? Do you connect trough a NIC? If yes you enabled support for it in the kernel? If you enabled it as module have you modprobed it? It modprobes correctly? ecc...

----------

## ChaosCommand

Do I use a NIC?  Yes I do, what kind, no clue in this world, but I know it came with the computer.

What is a module, and what is modprobing?

Looks like I am going to have to install Red-Hat 9 again until I can get answers, as this text browser is soooo limiting.  But at least I know the install is working well.

and again, can You all please explain EVERYTHING I will need to do in the kernel, I got the keyboard support, now I need net access, I am sure down the line, I am going to have to do something else too, so if you can tell me what that something is, I won't have to worry about it later, and I can find info on it now  :Smile: 

----------

## helmers

Even though I don't like harsh things like RTFM, I would really recommend it in this case. Try and read as many of the Gentoo docs(on www.gentoo.org) and try to learn as much as you can. If you just read the install document carefully, you should know how to find out what ineternet interface card you have. Try "cat /proc/pci" or "lspci" to find out what's inside your box. Much of the difference between GNU/Linux and Windows is the configurability, but it requires patience and wisdom to be of much use. If your networking card is in your kernel, all you need to do(in most cases) is "dhcpcd eth0", and you are online. In order for us to help effincently, provide as detailed information as possible.

----------

## bsolar

 *ChaosCommand wrote:*   

> Do I use a NIC?  Yes I do, what kind, no clue in this world, but I know it came with the computer.
> 
> What is a module, and what is modprobing?
> 
> Looks like I am going to have to install Red-Hat 9 again until I can get answers, as this text browser is soooo limiting.  But at least I know the install is working well.
> ...

 

Have you installed from the Installation CD?

----------

## ChaosCommand

Can you tell me if EtherExpress PRO/100  eepro100 is supported.  I don't want to start the install until I am sure I have everything set

----------

## bsolar

 *ChaosCommand wrote:*   

> Can you tell me if EtherExpress PRO/100  eepro100 is supported.  I don't want to start the install until I am sure I have everything set

 

I think so but you already installed right?

----------

## pjp

Moved from Installing Gentoo.

----------

## ChaosCommand

I already installed.  Yes, now I had to uninstall.  Everytime I get stuck I have toinstall Mandrake or Red-Hat again.  This is where I can solve my probelms.  I don't dare install Windows back, because that would be three hours wasted sooner then later.

----------

## ChaosCommand

Man... why did he put this in Desktop Environments... I am on networking now....  :Razz: 

----------

## pjp

Good point... I hadn't read the entire thread.  Apologies for the jumping around.

----------

## ChaosCommand

That's okay.  I can see you have to move a lot of threads around  :Very Happy:  good work with the forums.

----------

## Esben

Ok, I will tell you what: After you boot (I think this would work even from you install cd) try writing 

```

cat /proc/pci

```

This should tell you what ethernet card you're using. If not, we have a kernel or module issue, and we will take it from there  :Smile: 

As an example, for me the cat /proc/pci gives (among other things:)

```

  Bus  2, device   8, function  0:

    Ethernet controller: Intel Corp. 82801BD PRO/100 VE (CNR) Ethernet Controller (rev 129).

      IRQ 20.

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.  Min Gnt=8.Max Lat=56.

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xed000000 [0xed000fff].

      I/O at 0xb400 [0xb43f].

```

also, try posting the output of the following commands:

```

dhcpcd eth0

ifconfig

ping -c 4 www.google.com

```

Again, posting the output from our suggestions would be extremely helpful for us if we are going to help you  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ChaosCommand

I think I just figured it out after thinking long and hard.  Okay, so my EtherExpress Pro/100 should be in the kernel thing.  eepro100 i guess.

I then hit M at the thing for it, and then it should load automatically.  Or, I hit Y on it, and I go to /etc/conf.d/net and write:

```

 iface_eth0="dhcp"

```

And then I think it should work.  Does this sound right.

I will then do:

```
dhcpcd eth0

ifconfig

ping -c www.google.com

```

and post what it says, and hopefully it will ping it, if not, I will post the contents of it here.

Does that sound right

----------

## Esben

 *ChaosCommand wrote:*   

> I think I just figured it out after thinking long and hard.  Okay, so my EtherExpress Pro/100 should be in the kernel thing.  eepro100 i guess.

 

If you own such a card, yes  :Smile: 

 *ChaosCommand wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I then hit M at the thing for it, and then it should load automatically.  
> 
> 

 

If you use M, it will be compiled as a module, which can be loaded with modprobe (module name). This can be setup to occur at boot. However, as you will always be using your network card anyway, I think it would be easier if you just hit "Y" here.

 *ChaosCommand wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Or, I hit Y on it, and I go to /etc/conf.d/net and write:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

If you use dhcp (you probably do), then you should edit /etc/conf.d/net as described above. It doesn't matter whether you've compiled the network driver with a "M" for module or "Y" for compiled-in.

 *ChaosCommand wrote:*   

> 
> 
> And then I think it should work.  Does this sound right.
> 
> 

 

About right, yes   :Twisted Evil: 

 *ChaosCommand wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I will then do:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Do that  :Smile: 

----------

## ChaosCommand

I got internet to work.  I had to type modprobe eepro100 and then dhcpcd and then it worked, but it doesn't work when i restart and I have to keep doing it over and over.

Once I get that, I can finally get something a little prettier on my screen.

----------

## Esben

 *ChaosCommand wrote:*   

> I got internet to work.  I had to type modprobe eepro100 and then dhcpcd and then it worked, but it doesn't work when i restart and I have to keep doing it over and over.
> 
> Once I get that, I can finally get something a little prettier on my screen.

 

Why not compile it into the kernel instead of having it as a module... it's not as though you'll ever not load it... Otherwise, try the "net-setup" script from the install instructions.

----------

## ChaosCommand

I got to work, but Config X is just way, way, way too advanced for me.  I don't know how many kb are in 128mb, or all that stuff.

Owell, at least I accomplished my goal of getting it installed, I can now say, I at least tried gentoo, but I wasn't fairly impressed with having to do all the work in this day of technology.

Now, I am off to Slackware Linux 9.0,  Seeya guys, it was fun  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Esben

 *ChaosCommand wrote:*   

> I got to work, but Config X is just way, way, way too advanced for me.  I don't know how many kb are in 128mb, or all that stuff.
> 
> Owell, at least I accomplished my goal of getting it installed, I can now say, I at least tried gentoo, but I wasn't fairly impressed with having to do all the work in this day of technology.
> 
> Now, I am off to Slackware Linux 9.0,  Seeya guys, it was fun 

 

Sounds like a good idea  :Smile:  Gentoo is not for everyone, specifically not for people who're not into reading tons & tons of man-pages   :Twisted Evil: 

 Slackware is one of the best binary distroes out there, I hear. Good luck!

----------

